# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  HTV za Dnevnik traži par koji čeka

## Gost 1

postupak na VV, a pri tome mu je zbog nastale situacije neizvjestan  nastavak liječenje (otkazan ili pomaknut termin ili neka druga teškoća).
Molim javite mi na pp najkasnije sutra do 11 sati dopodne.
Vjerujem da je moguć dogovor anonimno.
Hvala unaprijed

----------


## martina123

Bilo je...

VV i *UMJETNA OPLODNJA!???????*

*Zasto i opet umjetna oplodnja???????????*

I jos nesto:

- zasto su u prilogu bebice koje su u inkubatorima, ili jadne sa cijevcicama u nosekima, ili sa infuzijama????
Zasto su te bebe, a govori se o potpomognutoj oplodnji????????

----------


## Blekonja

> Bilo je...
> 
> VV i *UMJETNA OPLODNJA!???????*
> 
> *Zasto i opet umjetna oplodnja???????????*
> 
> I jos nesto:
> 
> - zasto su u prilogu bebice koje su u inkubatorima, ili jadne sa cijevcicama u nosekima, ili sa infuzijama????
> Zasto su te bebe, a govori se o potpomognutoj oplodnji????????



baš zašto????? grrrrrrrr  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mene iznervirao najviše naš ministar sa njegovim prognozama o postupcima, opet će imati lažne statistika ali to je bilo i za očekivati

----------


## tlatincica

> Bilo je...
> 
> VV i *UMJETNA OPLODNJA!???????*
> 
> *Zasto i opet umjetna oplodnja???????????*
> 
> I jos nesto:
> 
> - zasto su u prilogu bebice koje su u inkubatorima, ili jadne sa cijevcicama u nosekima, ili sa infuzijama????
> Zasto su te bebe, a govori se o potpomognutoj oplodnji????????


Odgovor na sve:
da prosječni glasač stranke na vlasti shvati o čemu se zapravo tu radi.

Ministar već zna statistiku iz 12/ 2010? 
Ne samo da je lijep i pametan, nego je i vidovit.
Ma svaka bi ga  ________ (ubaci po želji) poželjela.

Jel može link, ukinulo mi tv.

----------


## ivarica

evo prijedlog
nek neka od vas do kraja listopada sastavi tekst za rodin portal - NEMA NIČEG UMJETNOG U POTPOMOGNUTOJ OPLODNJI
ja bi ga napisala d stignem
ali ne stignem
ne treba biti potpisan
a da se u dvije stranice teksta objasni kako se oplodnja moze dogoditi samo prirodno i koji su to nacini na koje medicina potpomaze oplodnju u mpo slucajevima

----------


## tlatincica

Ja ću probati, ali sam daleko od stručnjaka.
Ali nema veze, bar će biti od laika laiku  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Prilog je sasvim izokrenut na mlin nasem ministru i njegovoj stranci...zao mi je sto se lijepa i tocna izjava nase forumasice izgubila u lazima i obmanama onog neznamkakoseuopcezove predstojnika nekog odjela klinike Merkur koji se upravo padobranom spustio na VV i nabacio kristalno bijeli osmjeh da sakrije rupu u glavi i upitnike iza nje...

----------


## Marchie37

> Bilo je...
> 
> VV i *UMJETNA OPLODNJA!???????*
> 
> *Zasto i opet umjetna oplodnja???????????*
> 
> I jos nesto:
> 
> - zasto su u prilogu bebice koje su u inkubatorima, ili jadne sa cijevcicama u nosekima, ili sa infuzijama????
> Zasto su te bebe, a govori se o potpomognutoj oplodnji????????


*X*
Ne razumijem zašto se moždane vijuge novinara tako ustrajno otimaju pojmu potpomognuta oplodnja!? A na VV situacija "savršena". Užas!

----------


## Pinky

> Bilo je...
> 
> VV i *UMJETNA OPLODNJA!???????*
> 
> *Zasto i opet umjetna oplodnja???????????*
> 
> 
> I jos nesto:
> 
> ...


i ja sam poludila na scenu dječice sa cjevčicama,  grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr i taj glupi termin umjetna! srbi imaju  termin vantelesna, puno finiji za čuti, barem meni

----------


## Marchie37

A izgleda da se u HR embriolozi obrazuju brže i lakše nego vodoinstalateri!

----------


## Gabi25

Ja kad sam čula ministra sa njegovom izjavom da će u 12. mjesecu rezultati za koje on veća sad zna da su bolji, pa nisam bila daleko od srčanog udara :Evil or Very Mad:  Iako vrlo očekivano

A sve ovo što ste rekle potpisujem- stanje na VV odlično, umjetna oplodnja i djeca sa cjevčicama, katastrofa :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi25

> A izgleda da se u HR embriolozi obrazuju brže i lakše nego vodoinstalateri!


*X
*

----------


## aenea

> A izgleda da se u HR embriolozi obrazuju brže i lakše nego vodoinstalateri!


eh, da...ali tko zna, možda kojom prilikom dovoljno uvrijedi liječnike pa će, poput drugog specijalističkog mišljenja, i ostale odredbe vrlog nam zakona imati vrlo širok spektar mogućih tumačenja.

----------


## taca70

> Mene iznervirao najviše naš ministar sa njegovim prognozama o postupcima, opet će imati lažne statistika ali to je bilo i za očekivati


X
Prilog mi je bio skroz nejasan, kao da pacijenti nemaju pametnija posla tuzakati lijecnike a sve super funkcionira.

----------


## Mali Mimi

I oni pacijenti koji su tamo čekali snimljeni su na drugoj strani hodnika gdje je lab a ne ordinacija, jer naravno tamo gdje su pacijenti trebali sjediti nije ih bilo, ma mogli smo i znati da će prilog sa HTV-a biti takav ja se ne sjećam da su snimili jedan prilog o MPO tematici kako treba tj. objektivno...nije mi uopće čudno da ih je NOVA prešišala sa dnevnikom

----------


## ina33

Stvarno fascinira povezivanje slike beba s cjevčicama itd. kao prva asocijacija na asistiranu reprodukciju. Npr. nikom palo na pamet otići u vrtić, ne, to moraju bit bebe na nekon intenzivnom odjelu... Fakat su te predrasude još žive, i ne samo u glavama nekih saborskih političarki...

----------


## laumi

> Stvarno fascinira povezivanje slike beba s cjevčicama itd. kao prva asocijacija na asistiranu reprodukciju. Npr. nikom palo na pamet otići u vrtić, ne, to moraju bit bebe na nekon intenzivnom odjelu... Fakat su te predrasude još žive, i ne samo u glavama nekih saborskih političarki...


X

Ovo je i meni palo na pamet dok sam jučer gledala prilog.

I smeta me izraz "umjetna oplodnja", implicira nešto drugorazredno i inferiorno. Kao da MPO pacijenti već nisu suočeni s dovoljno predrasuda.

Sviđa mi se ivaričin prijedlog.

----------


## Ljufi

> I oni pacijenti koji su tamo čekali snimljeni su na drugoj strani hodnika gdje je lab a ne ordinacija, jer naravno tamo gdje su pacijenti trebali sjediti nije ih bilo, ma mogli smo i znati da će prilog sa HTV-a biti takav ja se ne sjećam da su snimili jedan prilog o MPO tematici kako treba tj. objektivno...nije mi uopće čudno da ih je NOVA prešišala sa dnevnikom


Ovaj jučerašnji prilog nije dobar, ali je HTV imao par dobrih emisija i priloga o MPO-u. Paralele mi prve padaju napamet, a i ona emisija u kojoj je gostovala Karmen i A. Z. Golem (Korner). Među prvima je bila i emisija Direkt, a Hrvatska uživo se više puta bavila temom MPO-a. I Latinica je par puta obrađivala temu MPO-a. Bio je i jedan prilog za dnevnik HRT-a prije par mjeseci, u kojem je bila tema UKC Maribor i hrvatski pacijenti, ali tu ne mogu biti objektivan(Mariborske bebe).  :Grin:

----------


## mare41

Ljufi, to je bio prilog :Smile: 
Zahvaljujem forumašici koja se javila za prilog.

----------


## cranky

Vidjela sam prilog tek kasno sinoć i mogu samo reć da je katastrofalan  :Shock:  i bez ministrovih *****

Ispada da IVF bebe žive s cjevčicama u glavi  :Shock:  Ma katastrofa. A ovo nagalašavanje "umjetne" oplodnje mi radi žgaravicu.
Bome ova beba koja raste u meni  :Zaljubljen:  je sve samo ne umjetna!!!!!
Grrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pino

može li netko staviti link na emisiju da možemo pogledati?

----------


## fjora

http://www.hrt.hr/?id=181      u 24:30 minuti

----------


## ina7

Prilog - katastrofa!!!!!

----------


## m arta

a šta očekivati od hateveja.
jedino emisija hrvatska uživo što valja ostalo je sve s m e c e

----------


## Marnie

Grozno je što su stavili u prilog bebe sa cjevčicama, trebalo bi pisati HTV-u da na taj način podržavaju predrasude o MPO-u i da smo nezadovoljni prilogom.

----------


## slavonka2

Ne da sam razočarana i ogorčena već mislim da bi nekom mogla skinuti  glavu s ramena. Kakve su to bebe, kakva je to "umjetna oplodnja", pa  Bože u kojem mi stoljeću živimo? Mogu samo reći strašno i mislim da bi  trebalo svakako pisati HTV-u. Kada iz medija izlaze takve "informacije"  nije ni čudo da često možemo čuti protivljenja neukih ljudi o  potpomognutoj opodnji, izjava - znaš moji blizanci su jako zdravi jer  su začeti prirodno, nisu bili mali i "kržljavi" kao što budu oni iz  umjetne oplodnje... 
 Iskreno mislim da trebamo zatrpati HRT mailovima ogorčenosti na koji  način prezentiraju javnosti potpomognutu oplodnju i djecu koja su tako  začeta. Možda nećemo dobiti javnu ispriku što tako olako barataju  riječima "umjetna" i slikama beba u inkubatorima i prikopčanih na  aparate, ali možda barem u sljedećem rijetkom prilogu o našem problemu  na HTV-u netko shvati da postoje stručni izrazi, kao i da se djeca  rađaju normalna, zdrava i "prirodna". smajlićkojemsepušiizušiju

----------

